# Kings @ Cavs | Game #64 | March 13th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 64*_


*Sacramento Kings* *(28-34) VS* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (38-25)*

_*Tuesday, March 13th, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio HD, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio



> *Preview*
> 
> Ron Artest is back with the Sacramento Kings, but his return didn't help them earn a win their last time out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Cavs need to win this. Kings are sucking lately and I don't see the Pistons losing to Seattle/Portland in their next two games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

**** Lebron is out with back spasms. Not good

Every time this team starts playing well someone goes down with injury.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

BB, where did you find that? I hadn't heard that.

That's not good news. Hopefully Sasha steps up big tonight.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Yep, Cavaliers Pregame has Ira Newble starting instead of Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Brandname said:


> BB, where did you find that? I hadn't heard that.
> 
> That's not good news. Hopefully Sasha steps up big tonight.


Oh it's true. They just confirmed Newble would be starting in his place on FSN OH


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

They also said that if the 3some (Larry-Lebron-Sasha) continue to do so well as a starting lineup Gibson would understand coming off the bench when he returns.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Hopefully that's not a recurring injury. Back spasms tend to cause problems off and on for quite a while. Lebron's built pretty well, though, so I imagine he'll be ok in the long run. All of our guys need to step it up tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Oh it's true. They just confirmed Newble would be starting in his place on FSN OH


Oh I didn't mean to imply I didn't believe you or anything! I just started looking for the full story about the injury online, and I couldn't find any of the stories. I was actually just wondering where I could read more about it.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Well I like Mike Brown sitting him down, no need to make it worse. But then again we would have to see a lot from Shannon tonight. Unless someone Damon Jones gets to run on the floor doing game time?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Brandname said:


> Oh I didn't mean to imply I didn't believe you or anything! I just started looking for the full story about the injury online, and I couldn't find any of the stories. I was actually just wondering where I could read more about it.


LOL np, I'm just a little pissy because EVERY SINGLE TIME this team starts to play well, someone goes down with injury or some personal issue.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

I can see a 6-25 night from Larry tonight... he will try and take over without Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Artest is gonna bury us in the post all night long

I might have started Brown @ SG and moved Pavs to SF also instead of Newble..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Artest is gonna bury us in the post all night long
> 
> I might have started Brown @ SG and moved Pavs to SF also instead of Newble..


Actually, that's not a bad idea. Although I'd hate to see Brown having the responsibility of guarding Kevin Martin for the majority of an entire game. That would be like baptism by fire. 

I'm sure he'll get a lot of burn tonight, though. We're going to need everyone to come up big.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Artest is gonna bury us in the post all night long
> 
> I might have started Brown @ SG and moved Pavs to SF also instead of Newble..


I guess we can give Newble the benefit of the doubt for now, because he did do a great job on Patterson which is a Artest like player. Someone who likes to mix it up inside and outside, so I would assume he is out there to defend Artest.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Great pass by Larry..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Shaky start by Sasha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Where did Sasha's shot go?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Wow I take back my Newble hate


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

I'm telling you guys, Ira Newble can drain jumpers like there's no tomorrow. I'm very serious about this.

I was amazed watching him practice.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

hahahah Newble Newble... did those shots get over the rim?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

We are really moving the ball really really well. Totally different team without Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Yeah when he sits out we run actual sets. Lebron is like a 1-man offense so people just sit and wait for the open looks, but when he's out we actual move the ball and have to execute plays


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

These games just show me that Lebron has to work so much harder than he should have to. These guys really use him as a crutch. Why can't we execute an offense like this when he's in the game? 

It isn't because of him, either. The other guys just don't move whenever he has the ball. What gives?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Wow, Lebron can't even be on the bench. The NBA has some of the weirdest rules sometimes.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Brandname said:


> These games just show me that Lebron has to work so much harder than he should have to. These guys really use him as a crutch. Why can't we execute an offense like this when he's in the game?
> 
> It isn't because of him, either. The other guys just don't move whenever he has the ball. What gives?



I ask myself the samething


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Newble is playing pretty damn good..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Haha, maybe Newble should have tried that layup from about 25 feet.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Newble is playing pretty damn good..


Lebron and Gibson come back, what happens to Newble? (not that I really care) But Sasha hasnt been the same since starting, but Larry has really improved.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Brandname said:


> Wow, Lebron can't even be on the bench. The NBA has some of the weirdest rules sometimes.


Yeah. No jacket, you can't be on the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Did anyone notice that last jumper Hughes fired up? Those kind of shots are ridiculous.

Brown should bench him every time he does that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Newble!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Those are so ugly coming out of Newble's hand


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Mike Brown is pissed!!! Larry is like that 7th grader that has all the talent but you can't pound any sense into his head.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

bad alley-oop pass by Snow. He is horrible throwing lobs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Snow with a bad lob pass (a pass he threw to Brown in the corner earlier was bad too).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

The Cavs lead 25-19 after the opening quarter of play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

The Kings frontcourt is really weak. I like the inside-out action we're doing so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Shannon pretty solid defensively


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Shannon Brown will be deep deep deep into the bench by the weekend...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

We'd be up 10 pts if not for all the careless turnovers. 

Shannon has to be more confident in his dribble


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Shannon needs to improve his ballhandling. I give him major credit for improving the jumper so now, he needs to move to the next area in his game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Wesley for Retirement said:


> Shannon Brown will be deep deep deep into the bench by the weekend...


We'll see. For all the bad mistakes, Shannon brings definite good things too. He isn't playing awful by any stretch (not since coming back from that injury).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Wesley for Retirement said:


> Shannon Brown will be deep deep deep into the bench by the weekend...


Not that Mike Brown has a choice, but Shannon cannot be out there with Snow/Newble to much pressure on him being more of a PG than a SG/Slasher.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

This game could get ugly quick

Jumpers Jumpers Jumpers


They have no one too block or change shots!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Damon Jones not fighting over screens! Bibby twice in a row


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Yay Larry is back


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

mike bibby draining 3's, larry hughes bricking 3's, i need more therapy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

If we were playing a good team, we'd be down 20 the way we're playing


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

larry is 2-10, gaoihpaoweihgtpoieaf;l....


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

I wonder how different the Cavs would be if Larry actually played how he did in Washington.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



LostInGeorgia said:


> larry is 2-10, gaoihpaoweihgtpoieaf;l....


Larry is either ice-cold or on fire. No in-between. 

And he's ice-cold like 75% of the time.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

We have morons for players


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Nice post-feed by DJ


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Z came to play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Z stepping up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Mediocre 1st-half. Comedy of errors with the turnovers and stupid shots.

Blew a 9 pt lead in 1 qtr


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

The game is tied 51-51 at halftime.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Man, I leave for a bit and come back and, much to my surprise, Larry has gone 3-11! 


Just kidding, I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Kings hiding Bibby on Newble defensively


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Inside-out basketball :clap: 

Impressed with the team out of the half. Brown must have pounded that into their heads


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

I know he just hit a 3, but I would seriously look into trading Larry Hughes this offseason.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Z triple double?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Brandname said:


> I know he just hit a 3, but I would seriously look into trading Larry Hughes this offseason.


Good luck. He's a solid player at about 6-7 mill. At 13MM? Hah.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Good luck. He's a solid player at about 6-7 mill. At 13MM? Hah.


Yeah, but there's always something you can work out. And there are a lot of bad GMs out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Damnit, Sasha was all alone. Larry must have blinders on.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Man the kings are brutal. Bibby is worse on defense than I thought, maybe it's a good thing we didn't trade for him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Wow, Larry actually made a move to the basket on the break there.

And wouldn't you know it, he actually has a couple of moves! I wish he did that every time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Brandname said:


> Wow, Larry actually made a move to the basket on the break there.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it, he actually has a couple of moves! I wish he did that every time.


Can't. He'd get hurt if he went to the rack like that too often.

Jumper Larry > Injured Larry. I think....well..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Looks like Sasha found his groove again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

WTF kind of shot is that by Hughes

4-16 from the field now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Can't. He'd get hurt if he went to the rack like that too often.
> 
> Jumper Larry > Injured Larry. I think....well..


IMO, the jury's still out on that one.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Sasha is a turnover machine tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

We gotta be more careful. We're getting too cute here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Sasha is a stud :clap: 

Damn Salmons just drilled that 3


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

This kind of game shows our potential. If we exhibited this much movement normally, we'd be at the top of the league.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Sasha is just a machine


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Larry producing a solid game. He seems alot more comfortable @ PG.

Mike Brown needs to get him out of the game - not worth the injury risk


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

looks like this will put some pressure on chicago and detroit tonight, cavs winning without lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Larry producing a solid game. He seems alot more comfortable @ PG.
> 
> Mike Brown needs to get him out of the game - not worth the injury risk


I agree completely. He does produce when he's not taking bad jumpers. Actually, his horrifying shot selection is my only complaint about him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

At least Cleveland is well over 100 points and there's no controversy about the scoring this time around. The winners are the fans!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Man we're just racking up W's. 13 of our last 19 against sub .500 teams also.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 124, Sacramento 100*


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

We still have a chance at getting to 53 wins. A couple weeks ago I didn't think 50 was even possible.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Damn Mia beat Utah, coming back down 14 to win. Unbelievable.

They might pass the Wizards in the standings...we need to avoid Miami


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

I think with the way we're playing right now (manning at least a 2nd place finsih in the East), I'd want Miami to win so they get a higher seed (6-4) so we avoid them. 

But great game tonight, it feels good completely dominating a team without Lebron. Gives hope.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

To be honest, if we play like we've been playing I think we can take Miami. But yeah, you don't want to play them early on because even if we won we'd be beaten up.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Only 8 minutes for Donyell
Only 3 minutes for Damon J.
Only 3 minutes for Wesley

I LOVE IT !!

I like the veterans, but it's the young guys who need the minutes. And tonight, the young guys played some great basketball.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Sasha is just a machine


When he's aggressive. Sasha generally plays better when he's not just spotting up at the 3 point line. He doesn't seem to get rolling until he gets inside for a play or two. When he does that he's normally going to have a good game. 

What was great about this game was the we went inside all game long. We so often forget about Z and Gooden for that matter. Once we did that it was easy. We had the Kings defense scrambling all game long.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*

Skip is just name dropping our roster, had no idea that Gibson hasnt been playing, and even more so he said with a great shooter like Damon Jones, he has not played in 2 months.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Kings @ Cavs | Game #63 | March 13th, 2007*



Wesley for Retirement said:


> Skip is just name dropping our roster, had no idea that Gibson hasnt been playing, and even more so he said with a great shooter like Damon Jones, he has not played in 2 months.


He should be unemployed.


----------

